# Custom ROM for HTC Desire 700



## itsmesaru (Mar 9, 2014)

Developers plz provide Root and Custom recovery for HTC Desire 700


----------



## NetMare (Mar 11, 2014)

+1

Just received my desire 7060 and want to ask for international blinkfeed (now it's only chinese)


----------



## itsmesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

itsmesaru said:


> Developers plz provide Root and Custom recovery for HTC Desire 700

Click to collapse



Any Developer looking into it? Root or Custom Rom inprogress?


----------



## itsmesaru (Mar 19, 2014)

itsmesaru said:


> Any Developer looking into it? Root or Custom Rom inprogress?

Click to collapse



Rooting instructions provided in another post

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2686518


----------



## Geminiq (Mar 20, 2014)

*-*

What's the latest official FW anyway?
Based on Llabtoofer's info it's 4.2.2, but I've only 4.1.2,  1.80.708.8.
Anybody has 4.2.2 maybe?


----------



## itsmesaru (Mar 23, 2014)

Geminiq said:


> What's the latest official FW anyway?
> Based on Llabtoofer's info it's 4.2.2, but I've only 4.1.2,  1.80.708.8.
> Anybody has 4.2.2 maybe?

Click to collapse



Same here 4.1.2. Might be they have released based on region.


----------



## iandryr (Mar 25, 2014)

NetMare said:


> +1
> 
> Just received my desire 7060 and want to ask for international blinkfeed (now it's only chinese)

Click to collapse



I also just got my 7060. I was wondering if you device came preinstalled with all the google services (google play, etc...)? Mine did not and I am wondering if there is a way to install all of them. Thanks!


----------



## itsmesaru (Mar 29, 2014)

itsmesaru said:


> Developers plz provide Root and Custom recovery for HTC Desire 700

Click to collapse



Is there any update to this thread. Most of the device received kitkat but this device is still in 4.1.2


----------



## shalabhbatra100 (Apr 1, 2014)

*Viber only working on speakerphone*

i got a new HTC desire 700. When i use viber i can hear the caller only on speakerphone.
there is no sound in the earpiece. i have to always switch to speakerphone to hear the call.

anyone else with the problem. can anyone advice for solution.

regards
shalabh


----------



## shalabhbatra100 (Apr 2, 2014)

*phone shuts off by self*

dear sir,
Another problem i am facing is that the phone switches itself off abruptly.
Does anyone else face this problem?

regards
shalabh batra


----------



## itsmesaru (Apr 2, 2014)

shalabhbatra100 said:


> dear sir,
> Another problem i am facing is that the phone switches itself off abruptly.
> Does anyone else face this problem?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you provide more details? After using any application it shuts down or how?


----------



## itsmesaru (Apr 2, 2014)

itsmesaru said:


> Developers plz provide Root and Custom recovery for HTC Desire 700

Click to collapse



Could any one provide CWM or TWRP ?. Currently there is nothing available for HTC Desire 700.


----------



## putraarif42 (Apr 3, 2014)

itsmesaru said:


> Could any one provide CWM or TWRP ?. Currently there is nothing available for HTC Desire 700.

Click to collapse



First You need to dump your system file to make a custom recovery. 
1.unlock your bootloader
2.root your device
3.Dump your device

Maybe i could help you if you can dump your system and upload here. You can find how to dump your device on xda


----------



## itsmesaru (Apr 3, 2014)

putraarif42 said:


> First You need to dump your system file to make a custom recovery.
> 1.unlock your bootloader
> 2.root your device
> 3.Dump your device
> ...

Click to collapse



Already my device is rooted. Need only recovery.


----------



## putraarif42 (Apr 3, 2014)

itsmesaru said:


> Already my device is rooted. Need only recovery.

Click to collapse



ok so you can move to the next step do this dumping step in this thread http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2450045. After do dumping upload all the file to mediafire / another hosting sites. Post the link here


----------



## shalabhbatra100 (Apr 17, 2014)

itsmesaru said:


> Could you provide more details? After using any application it shuts down or how?

Click to collapse



There is no specific reason or applications when it shuts down. It happened sometimes when i am on a call. Other times the ohone was in a pocket and shut down. is there a utility which can track what happened last when it crashed. i am using a boot log which keeps track of the shut down. the maximum time it has run till date is 5 days without switching itself off. please suggest


----------



## itsmesaru (May 1, 2014)

shalabhbatra100 said:


> There is no specific reason or applications when it shuts down. It happened sometimes when i am on a call. Other times the ohone was in a pocket and shut down. is there a utility which can track what happened last when it crashed. i am using a boot log which keeps track of the shut down. the maximum time it has run till date is 5 days without switching itself off. please suggest

Click to collapse



Whether the issue is resolved?


----------



## shalabhbatra100 (May 2, 2014)

itsmesaru said:


> Whether the issue is resolved?

Click to collapse



hi, the problem has decreased a bit. I have stopped keeping phone in my jeans/trouser pocket.The frequency of auto shut down has decreased to say once a week.  Earlier the problem was occuring daily . so its much better. i am unable to figure out what was causing this and why it got reduced by itself.


----------



## itsmesaru (May 2, 2014)

shalabhbatra100 said:


> hi, the problem has decreased a bit. I have stopped keeping phone in my jeans/trouser pocket.The frequency of auto shut down has decreased to say once a week.  Earlier the problem was occuring daily . so its much better. i am unable to figure out what was causing this and why it got reduced by itself.

Click to collapse



Have you unchecked the pocket ringing settings? If not try that. That too not helps try to do factory reset. Let me know whether you have rooted the phone.


----------



## SPSPaWn (May 13, 2014)

Hi all!
girlfriend bought this device, I took it to the development of
What we have



        d:\android\fastboot>fastboot.exe getvar all
(bootloader) version: 0.5
(bootloader) version-bootloader: 0.31.0000
(bootloader) version-baseband: N/A
(bootloader) version-cpld: None
(bootloader) version-microp: None
(bootloader) version-main: 1.80.708.8
(bootloader) version-misc: PVT SHIP S-ON
(bootloader) serialno: FA3C9WH00563
(bootloader) imei: 35519500000100
(bootloader) meid: 35519500000100
(bootloader) product: cp5dug
(bootloader) platform: HBOOT-SP8830
(bootloader) modelid: 0P4O10000
(bootloader) cidnum: HTC__622
(bootloader) battery-status: good
(bootloader) battery-voltage: 0mV
(bootloader) partition-layout: Generic
(bootloader) security: on
(bootloader) build-mode: SHIP
(bootloader) boot-mode: FASTBOOT
(bootloader) commitno-bootloader: 9c1ded18
(bootloader) hbootpreupdate: 12
(bootloader) gencheckpt: 0
all: Done!
finished. total time: 0.048s
    

The device was already unlocked and su binary - that is very strange
need not unlocked device, for create stock updated firmware Desire 7060
I can take a dump through TeamViewer.


----------



## itsmesaru (Mar 9, 2014)

Developers plz provide Root and Custom recovery for HTC Desire 700


----------



## hafizadv (May 13, 2014)

SPSPaWn said:


> Hi all!
> girlfriend bought this device, I took it to the development of
> What we have
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Any custom recovery for Htc desire 700/7060????????????


----------



## hafizadv (May 14, 2014)

SPSPaWn said:


> Hi all!
> girlfriend bought this device, I took it to the development of
> What we have
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please sir provide me stock rom of desire 700/7060 and cwm recovery.......


----------



## sai531 (May 19, 2014)

I managed to bricked my phone on the first day 
I fastboot many CWM images, but still no go... stuck at Entering recovery
Can anyone dump system.img or recovery.img from HTC 700 /7060 please?

Thank you.


----------



## sai531 (May 19, 2014)

sai531 said:


> I managed to bricked my phone on the first day
> I fastboot many CWM images, but still no go... stuck at Entering recovery
> Can anyone dump system.img or recovery.img from HTC 700 /7060 please?
> 
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



I fixed my problem 
Thank you SPSPaWn for providing the CWM recovery image.
So I can flash a zip file via ADB sideload to fix my issue. 
Thank you.


----------



## Mdsj58 (May 24, 2014)

*Custome Rom*

My friends ,

My phone is HTC dual desire 700/7060,
the story is : I used "Rom Toolbox pro" to change the font and boot animation but after restarting now the phone is hanging on HTC logo ,
can anybody help me about this issue  without using the Rom or custom rom or .....?
also I tried to use Rom or Custom Rom or Recovery image to solve issue , but didn't find any of this Roms in the Net, so appreciate if anybody has and can upload them,

Regards


----------



## itsmesaru (May 26, 2014)

Mdsj58 said:


> My friends ,
> 
> My phone is HTC dual desire 700/7060,
> the story is : I used "Rom Toolbox pro" to change the font and boot animation but after restarting now the phone is hanging on HTC logo ,
> ...

Click to collapse



Follow this link. It is having recovery and boot.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxZnpMuh9QdPUXBibzFwWEZ4WGc/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## vegaz (May 26, 2014)

I found this 

https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0B6WBFlAKqe30TjRLa2Qxa0toYlU


----------



## ahmad.co (Jun 16, 2014)

sai531 said:


> I fixed my problem
> Thank you SPSPaWn for providing the CWM recovery image.
> So I can flash a zip file via ADB sideload to fix my issue.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Hi bro 

can u upload these zip file to try it

---------- Post added at 09:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:25 AM ----------




vegaz said:


> I found this
> 
> https://drive.google.com/folderview...&usp=sharing&tid=0B6WBFlAKqe30TjRLa2Qxa0toYlU

Click to collapse



please i need help

does anyone know how to use "system.rar" file for desire 7060 in these link


----------



## nisar.ahmad (Jun 30, 2014)

*HTC Desire 700 Call Disconnection Problem*

Hi,

Can anyone please share the solution of Call Disconnection and no voice going to receiver problem in HTC Desire 700? Sometime this problem occurs and some time not.

Regards,
Nisar


----------



## madguylb (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi, i had this problem since latest version have a problem with this device i think so download an old version of viber by downloading an apk file from the internet and it worked for me.



shalabhbatra100 said:


> i got a new HTC desire 700. When i use viber i can hear the caller only on speakerphone.
> there is no sound in the earpiece. i have to always switch to speakerphone to hear the call.
> 
> anyone else with the problem. can anyone advice for solution.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## shalabhbatra100 (Jul 9, 2014)

madguylb said:


> Hi, i had this problem since latest version have a problem with this device i think so download an old version of viber by downloading an apk file from the internet and it worked for me.

Click to collapse



Hi, thats great news, Can you tell me which version you have installed or could you email the apk file to [email protected]. thanks for help.

regards shalabh


----------



## yousef-88 (Jul 12, 2014)

*Help Please*

Hello my friends 
My phone is HTC desire 700 / 7060,
the story is : I used "root" and after restarting the phone is stop and now is hanging on HTC logo and i have this message :
" system is not responding " and after try to recovery changed to chines message ..
also I tried to use Rom or Custom Rom or Recovery image to solve issue , but didn't find any of this Roms in the Net, and the rom i found in her i don't know how to use it or how to use the " system.img "  but i tried ..
and after i tried the recovery and boot, now I have this message in the photo ..



this is the bootloader :


this is the recovery :


also i tried to all the options in the recovery and phone restart very quickly like an error happened ..
Finally i don't know what to do with my phone and no one know how to fix it ..
So please help me please ..


----------



## shalabhbatra100 (Jul 13, 2014)

madguylb said:


> Hi, i had this problem since latest version have a problem with this device i think so download an old version of viber by downloading an apk file from the internet and it worked for me.

Click to collapse



It works. I uninstalled viber restarted phone and installed the version you shared. Thanks a lot . I am sharing the file here . All thanks to Madguylb..


----------



## ljshok (Jul 19, 2014)

hi guys
my android version is the old one 4.2
i need to upgred it to 4.4
any costom rom or some thing im new in this things


----------



## DroneJC (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey

I did the same mistake you did...ultimately, went to HTC SC to get it fixed...further your phone model is CP5DUG..which is a chinese ver...

I have the recovery file for this version, please try the recivery flash, and then try wipe cache partition, and data reset...then restart the phone...

Cus HTC SC repair cost is too high...

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2675450&page=3




yousef-88 said:


> Hello my friends
> My phone is HTC desire 700 / 7060,
> the story is : I used "root" and after restarting the phone is stop and now is hanging on HTC logo and i have this message :
> " system is not responding " and after try to recovery changed to chines message ..
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## SPSPaWn (Jul 25, 2014)

Need compile CWM Recovery for Desire 7xxx series.


----------



## lols21.10 (Jul 26, 2014)

If you want to compile cwm for Desire 700 you can try this guide "http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=49379970&postcount=57 " its made for Quattro if you are building cwm then you should have enough knowledge of what are the changes required in guide.

Right now i am in confusion b/w Desire 700 or xperia m2 .....


----------



## oxym (Jul 28, 2014)

nisar.ahmad said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone please share the solution of Call Disconnection and no voice going to receiver problem in HTC Desire 700? Sometime this problem occurs and some time not.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



it's need to set up network mode to manual - or GSM or UMTS


----------



## yousef-88 (Aug 10, 2014)

DroneJC said:


> Hey
> 
> I did the same mistake you did...ultimately, went to HTC SC to get it fixed...further your phone model is CP5DUG..which is a chinese ver...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




Nothing work my friend, I tried everything you said..
What i have to do now..


----------



## DroneJC (Aug 13, 2014)

yousef-88 said:


> Nothing work my friend, I tried everything you said..
> What i have to do now..

Click to collapse




Please try this link as Try...

..download the file in the link, and put in root directory of the formatted SD card and then insert it in phone...boot in Hboot, you know...the phone will automatically identify the 0P4OIMG file and starts the process, if the file is OK, then your phone will start flashing the file...in case if the phone does not identify the package, it will display, process aborted...so you can try this freely...

http://dl.vmall.com/c04i1l7xd9

Note to put the same file as downloaded, do not change the name or extension...

ill post you further updates if any file found...


----------



## itsmesaru (Mar 9, 2014)

Developers plz provide Root and Custom recovery for HTC Desire 700


----------



## yousef-88 (Aug 25, 2014)

It's not working, thanks for helping DroneJC, if you know anything else about the problem please let me know..


----------



## superfullrus (Aug 31, 2014)

yousef-88 said:


> It's not working, thanks for helping DroneJC, if you know anything else about the problem please let me know..

Click to collapse



found here, but the download failed. bbs.fsmijing.com/thread-401568-1-1.html?_dsign=116d1788


----------



## Nguyenvienvt (Aug 31, 2014)

itsmesaru said:


> Developers plz provide Root and Custom recovery for HTC Desire 700

Click to collapse



I'm waiting for.....

Gửi từ HTC Desire 700 dual sim của tôi


----------



## sanmithsshetty (Sep 16, 2014)

*Custom Firmware for HTC Desire 700*

Googled, You Tube'd, Searched everywhere, even in XDA Website, Didnt find any Topic relating Installing Custom Firmware for HTC Desire 700 (709 d), Has anybody tried installing it, or Is there any help which you People know, It Would Be VEry much useful, Coz i cant Handle the lag,


----------



## namtran93 (Sep 25, 2014)

I found here    mobilefileserver.com/category.aspx?get=37358   but I do not have an account to download. Anyone can download and upload it here.


----------



## Dmitryus (Sep 27, 2014)

There are so the same ROM cp5dug if anyone can download it and put it here.
bbs.fsmijing.com/thread-401568-1-1.html?_dsign=116d1788


----------



## ashishvsingh10 (Oct 19, 2014)

Hey Guys,
Do any one of you have success with finding any Custom ROM for HTC desire 700?? 
Its getting lame finding everywhere for it but no success yet.  Need to update with 4.4.

Already rooted HTC D700 with TWRP. 
Want MOTO360 to sync with desire 700 but absolutely helpless. If any one have any tip or trick to bypass parsing error to install android wear.apk on android running 4.1.2 ?? Please help!!

Looking for your support.


----------



## vipinbharti (Nov 8, 2014)

*Viber issue*



shalabhbatra100 said:


> i got a new HTC desire 700. When i use viber i can hear the caller only on speakerphone.
> there is no sound in the earpiece. i have to always switch to speakerphone to hear the call.
> 
> anyone else with the problem. can anyone advice for solution.
> ...

Click to collapse



Uninstall chrome browser & disable it. You may use opera to surf internet. 
Seems strange but it will work because this is known issue in hTC Desire 700 firmware.


----------



## shalabhbatra100 (Nov 29, 2014)

HI can you give detailed steps for rooting the phone.
thanks 
shalabh


ashishvsingh10 said:


> Hey Guys,
> Do any one of you have success with finding any Custom ROM for HTC desire 700??
> Its getting lame finding everywhere for it but no success yet.  Need to update with 4.4.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## fortismax (Dec 19, 2014)

*Working recovery*

Russians make working recovery

http://4pda.ru/forum/index.php?s=&showtopic=539460&view=findpost&p=36571080 :good: :victory:


----------



## oscarat50 (Dec 21, 2014)

*cannot mount sd*

Hi, I can't flash the rom, I get the "cannot mount sd card" error.
Please help me, I can't find any information about this and i'm pretty new to this.

Thanks.


----------



## eldoradotm (Mar 9, 2015)

*desire 700*



sai531 said:


> I fixed my problem
> Thank you SPSPaWn for providing the CWM recovery image.
> So I can flash a zip file via ADB sideload to fix my issue.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



Hello! I have same problem with my desire 700! Pliz give me solution.


----------



## compulife (Mar 15, 2015)

*Update for desire 700*

Do you support the new update Lollipop Desire 700 ?


----------



## Yonatan Daniel (Apr 8, 2015)

*HTC Desire 700 RUU fileplease.*

Please provide me HTC Desire 700 RUU file. 

Thanks in advance,


----------



## sababaiadze13 (Apr 9, 2015)

*Rom for Desire 700*

Devs pls port or create any kitkat or lollipop rom for htc desire 700 :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## ritwikbala (Jun 23, 2015)

*please please provide custom rom for htc desire 700*

I am done with every every step just need a custom Rom please provide it plzzzzz


----------



## adithyan25 (Jun 24, 2015)

NetMare said:


> +1
> 
> Just received my desire 7060 and want to ask for international blinkfeed (now it's only chinese)

Click to collapse



Go to thie link and follow the steps


123done.com.au/news/install-cwm-on-htc-desire-7007060/


----------



## DroneJC (Jun 25, 2015)

*Found Stock Rom Images*



yousef-88 said:


> It's not working, thanks for helping DroneJC, if you know anything else about the problem please let me know..

Click to collapse



Hi All,
Does any one know about IR-File.com....Here i found the stock rom for my Desire 709D. Also the original rom for CP5DUG also posted. 
I took subscription and downloaded the file. My phone installed the rom smoothly.
Any one who bricked their devices, and still can access boot loader, can simply put the downloaded image file to SD card root directory and boot in to boot loader mode. 
The phone will automatically read the file asks for confirmation. Just say YES and you get your bricked phone back.
Stock firmware of all HTC phones will be available here.

Do update, if any one tried and succeeded.

Cheers


----------



## DroneJC (Jun 26, 2015)

Yonatan Daniel said:


> Please provide me HTC Desire 700 RUU file.
> 
> Thanks in advance,

Click to collapse



hi please tell the model no you have ...is it CP5DWG??? Confirm it...ill update... stock image file...


----------



## Mr.Mahmoud.Pro (Jul 26, 2015)

I found This useful topic for How to install Custom ROM for HTC Desire 700 *Here*

Updated today XD


----------



## itsmesaru (Mar 9, 2014)

Developers plz provide Root and Custom recovery for HTC Desire 700


----------



## zeusuddin (Nov 2, 2015)

*Custom Rom for HTC Desire 700/709D*

Is there any hope for a kitkat or lollipop Custom Rom HTC Desire 700/709D??
We are in need of it. Devs please do something please!!!:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:


----------



## toko88 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Htc*

Can anyone help? My desire 700 camera stoped working, when i start camera shows black screen. Please what will i do?


----------



## leonardojt (Dec 26, 2015)

DroneJC said:


> Hi All,
> Does any one know about IR-File.com....Here i found the stock rom for my Desire 709D. Also the original rom for CP5DUG also posted.
> I took subscription and downloaded the file. My phone installed the rom smoothly.
> Any one who bricked their devices, and still can access boot loader, can simply put the downloaded image file to SD card root directory and boot in to boot loader mode.
> ...

Click to collapse



provide us with the rom please


----------



## leonardojt (Mar 15, 2016)

sai531 said:


> I fixed my problem
> Thank you SPSPaWn for providing the CWM recovery image.
> So I can flash a zip file via ADB sideload to fix my issue.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



please me the recovery image

---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------




SPSPaWn said:


> Hi all!
> girlfriend bought this device, I took it to the development of
> What we have
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



please can you provide me with the desire 7060 custom recovery? my phone is bricked and could get a working recovery. thanks in advance


----------



## ArtemDzh (Mar 21, 2016)

leonardojt said:


> please me the recovery image
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:41 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



recovery is available on the website 4pda


----------



## leonardojt (Mar 22, 2016)

ArtemDzh said:


> recovery is available on the website 4pda

Click to collapse



i have visited the site and the links are dead. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## ArtemDzh (Mar 22, 2016)

leonardojt said:


> i have visited the site and the links are dead. :crying::crying::crying:

Click to collapse



reference work, just to register. Visit again, I've added a new link.


----------



## leonardojt (Mar 22, 2016)

ArtemDzh said:


> reference work, just to register. Visit again, I've added a new link.

Click to collapse



can pm me the link to the site? or better the download link. you are my only hope. mine is the desire 7060 i can't flash anything when i use the desire 700 recovery neither can i side load:crying::crying:


----------



## ArtemDzh (Mar 23, 2016)

leonardojt said:


> can pm me the link to the site? or better the download link. you are my only hope. mine is the desire 7060 i can't flash anything when i use the desire 700 recovery neither can i side load:crying::crying:

Click to collapse



Have you got a link? You can post them here.


----------



## leonardojt (Mar 23, 2016)

ArtemDzh said:


> Have you got a link? You can post them here.

Click to collapse



yes but i'm still downloading it. i will try to flash it once i'm done to see if it fix my problem. you are the only help i got. thanks buddy


----------



## leonardojt (Apr 3, 2016)

ArtemDzh said:


> Have you got a link? You can post them here.

Click to collapse



i have installed the recovery but can't use it because it cannot mount sd both external and internal. any ideas mine is htc desire 7060 and not desire 700. thank you


----------



## ArtemDzh (Apr 7, 2016)

Try to format the memory card


----------



## Joshuahappy0 (Apr 16, 2016)

*HTC desire 700/709d Custom rom*



zeusuddin said:


> Is there any hope for a kitkat or lollipop Custom Rom HTC Desire 700/709D??
> We are in need of it. Devs please do something please!!!:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::fingers-crossed::fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



I'm in need of custom rom for htc desire 700/709d.......developers please help.


----------



## hasan1999 (Jun 14, 2016)

hi..
plz i need rom fot htc desire 700


----------



## hanptci (Jun 21, 2016)

Develope plz support TwT


----------



## le quoc thang (Dec 16, 2016)

*rom android 4.4 for htc desire 700 dualsim (7060) please*

rom android 4.4 for htc desire 700 dualsim (7060) please


----------



## armars (Sep 1, 2018)

DroneJC said:


> Please try this link as Try...
> 
> ..download the file in the link, and put in root directory of the formatted SD card and then insert it in phone...boot in Hboot, you know...the phone will automatically identify the 0P4OIMG file and starts the process, if the file is OK, then your phone will start flashing the file...in case if the phone does not identify the package, it will display, process aborted...so you can try this freely...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse




please!!!

can you reupload this (


----------

